

AmazonBitcoins: Amazon gift codes conveniently sold for bitcoins - oleganza
http://amazonbitcoins.com

======
alttab
Integration with Amazon is like the holy grail for Bitcoins. I can only
imagine there are regulatory reasons Amazon doesn't accept bitcoins as direct
payment.

